# Recommend me a shampoo



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Been using CG Hose free wash for the past 2 years so a bit out of touch with whats good in the "normal" shampoo market.

So as i fancy a change whats recommended? 

ideally something which is a good value as cleans well.

Not bothered about bulk buying so small bottles are fine


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I like Autofinesse Lather. It cleans well and the dilution rates are good.


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

My favorite is cg maxi suds2, and swisswax quick finnish after drying


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Britemax Clean max is a very good shampoo - got mine from i4detailing at a bargain price.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Angelwax Superior Automotive Shampoo foam up nice and thick through the foam lance aswell:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

second on the autofinesse lather


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Megs shampoo plus good but away to get some AF Lather to try


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice BTBM for me :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

BTBM or Lather are very good :thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

CG wash and wax, megs NXT or hyper wash.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Not another what shampoo thread.. Anyway, Go for Autofinesse Lather its fantastic.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Dg901


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys, think its between BTBM and lather. decisions decisions.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autosmart duet, does what it says it will without loads of marketing BS trying to make it out to be the best thing ever


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

UCD said:


> Dg901


I've got some of this on the way to try out, and a nice Lusso sample to try out too!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Johnr32 said:


> Britemax Clean max is a very good shampoo - got mine from i4detailing at a bargain price.


+1 produces a lovely rich lather and smells great.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Using Nanolex Reactivating shampoo my self on protected cars. it cleans very well, while having a great smell and feels smooth on paint. The best is that is protects the car, or top up with a nano coating, so everytime you wash, it protects the car..

for non protected cars, I am going with a good ph neutral shampoo, using Wolfs satin shampoo.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice sour power for me!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Wolfs Chemicals White Satin.

Its like BTBM but cheaper


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Af Lather
Autosmart Duet
CG Glossworkz
DJ Sourpower
Autoglym (New Formula)
3M car wash

CG Citrus wash n Wax on the way

IMO I like all of these shampoos :thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> Wolfs Chemicals White Satin.
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

So , fairy washing up liquid is no good?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym shampoo is a decent shampoo, but if are a budget like me, then turtlewax big orange is good, i use this mainly, i will be honest some people don't like it, but due to expense thats why i am using this, its ok, needs double strength when the cars even more dirty, such as the wheels on the car.

Hope this helps, if you have the money then i'm sure another dw memebr can point yourself in the right direction of a decent shampoo on the market.

Have a great Chritmas :thumb:


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

Top 3 IMO-

- Dodo Juice- Born To Be Mild
- Duragloss 901
- Megs Gold Class Wash


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm very happy with Megs Gold class.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Maxi Suds or Megs shampoo for me both are good. Maxi suds is a great colour too


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Megs Shampoo Plus is my "go-too" shampoo. Duragloss 901 is pretty impressive also.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Dodo BTBM or Duragloss 901!

Also I like CG glosswokz if I want to add some gloss.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Carlack shampoo if you want something that isn't talked about much! (That doesnt mean it isnt brilliant, I have had BTBM etc etc but Carlack is equally as good and the cleaning power is great for this time of year)


----------



## RPB (Nov 30, 2011)

i have only used DoDo BTBM as I got it as part of my first ever wash kit. I like that but still don't know how much I am supposed to be using! LOL
I use Meguiars Hyperwash as my pre-wash snow foam


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lusso Oro Autobathe


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

L'oreal, 'cause you're worth it.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> L'oreal, 'cause you're worth it.


haha nice one  .


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> L'oreal, 'cause you're worth it.


Classic


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've just tried Poorboy's Slick & Suds and been really impressed with it. Seems to really lube up the surface for washing.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Dodo BTBM


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Have I said britemax clean max?


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i like sonax deep gloss cleans well and what a shine it leaves


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure if it has been mentioned but I'm loving muc off new ph nutural shampoo


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Placed an order for some Auto Finesse Lather, so will report back once i have used it


----------



## minimanspk (Sep 29, 2011)

im a big fan of dodo juice sour power


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

BTBM is a winner lusso is also very good, dont rate AF shampoo!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

CG glossworks

Dodo BTBM

Dodo SP


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

i use megs nx and megs gold class,the work just fine


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Muc-Off Ubershine Luxury Shampoo is the best i've used to date...found it better than BTBM, Megs and AG shampoos and smells like apple =D. Have yet to find a bad Muc Off product.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

tys said:


> i use megs nx and megs gold class,the work just fine


I thought that until I tried DODO Born to be mild and sour power.

BTBM is really in a league of its own I feel.


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

Chemical guys glossworks is excellent


----------



## Gully (Dec 17, 2011)

Another vote for AF Lather, cleans great, has plenty of lubrication and with a dilution rate of up to 2000-1 is great value!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Britemax CleanMAX is the most impressive shampoo I've used so far.

PH neutral, LSP friendly, foamy, slick, smells lovely and leaves a high gloss like finish similar to ONR.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

+1 for the Britemax CleanMax. 

It's just simply awesome in every way.


----------

